# UV Hand Stamps & Bonus Candy



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, this year I'm doing a bonus prize thing with the ToTs. Basically I'm only giving out two pieces of candy to each costumed ToT (1 chocolate and 1 non-chocolate) or 1 pack of Sweddish Fish (needed something down right nasty and wanted to use Sugar Daddies but I don't think they make em anymore) to the non-costumed ToTs. 

For those in costume I offer a chance for a bonus. They have to reach into a candy bowl filled with tokens (the Walgreens skull candy bowl with the hand that reaches from the back - the same one SI did a hack how-to on earlier). The token indicates either nothing, a bonus candy, a special candy (lip pops), wax teeth, a full size hershey, and one lucky token has the grand prize - a brand new DVD, "Scooby Doo and the Goblin King".

Obviously there's gonna be attempts at double dipping for bonus prizes. And sometimes with all the ToTs we get, it may be easy to confuse one witch, clone warrior, transformer, fairie, etc. for another.

I'm considering using an invisible UV hand stamp for those who want to take a shot at getting something and stamp their left hands. I'm wondering if this is kosher? I know Chuck-E-Cheeze does it all the time to make sure kids leave with the right group. It's invisible and does ware off (you ravers out there know what I'm talkin about).

I'm also adding a little story to go with it explaining that the stamp is magic that protects them from the evil of runes within the bowl.

-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

go for it TM....if anyone objects, then they don't get to play. Sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup go for it ..Ha Ha the story behind it is good...they prob wont even know why you are doing it ..
they can be sneaky those little buggers


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I want to come TOTing to your house!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you could always mark who already came through by cutting off a pinkie finger....

I like the uv hand stamp idea...but you could always just use a regular stamp & a fabric dye stamp pad..that ink will take a few days to wash off. You can also make your own custom stamp by buying a stamp blank block & cutting your own stamp design or the no-cost version (my fav): a potato. I just cut out a stamp in a potato for the word "TRICK" for my trick bags. 

I LOVE the bonus candy idea! That is cool and memorable. 

d5


----------



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

With 5000+ TOTs every year, everyone that comes to my house gets a UV stamp. It says happy halloween. No stamp, no candy.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea- as long as the parents are cool with it. We were thinking of implementing something similar for our haunt- to keep track of who has paid. We noticed a few kids last year who snuck into the lineup without paying, and even some parents who just dropped their kids off and walked away. Of course we weren't going to tell them "no, sorry, you can't go through. You just have to sit here until Daddy comes back, because he's too cheap!"


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all. I think this is how it's gonna work:

I offer each TOT a chance to challenge the ancient ones (get more loot). First they have to get stamped with a protection seal (the uv stamp). Then reach into the Mystical Skull of Leng and draw forth one magic token.

One lucky person of course will get the Scooby Doo DVD. Others may get some bonus loot (full size Hershey, Lippops, or Wax Fangs).

If they're not so lucky they summon forth the boogie man and end up with a box of Gummy Boogers (in 3 snotty flavors).

Outside of that there's five chances to draw forth dark magic. If this happens they have to call for one of the spirits of Halloween for help. At this point 5 cards are laid face down on the table and they point to one. Flipping the card over reveals a classic halloween character and the TOT has to do their best impression of that character: Ghost, Vampire, Witch, Mummy, or Werewolf. If they do this they get an additional piece of candy.

Five chances to draw an Elder Sign which has the reward of just an outright additional piece of candy without any special tasks. 

Three chances for The Lamp of Alhazred (a Try Again token which only works once, second time is like drawing forth a blank).

And lastly are the battle tokens - three chances of drawing. Best me in Paper/Rock/Scissors and you get a bonus candy. I may toss in an additional battle type called simply bones which is just a dice battle. 

Am I'm getting a little overboard or should this go over well?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That sounds really fun! Too bad i am too old to TOT! oh WEll!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know about the stamp thing, a few years ago there was a free haunted house my town put on, and they marked your hand so you couldn't go through twice. I rubbed it off and went in again. They didn't see any marking on my hand, but it was a little red. So look for the stamp and for red-rubbed hands.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> 1 pack of Sweddish Fish (needed something down right nasty and wanted to use Sugar Daddies but I don't think they make em anymore) to the non-costumed ToTs. -TM


I can't talk to you anymore. Such blasphemy cannot be tolerated. 

<-- loves Swedish fish and Sugar Daddies.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

wandererrob said:


> I can't talk to you anymore. Such blasphemy cannot be tolerated.
> 
> <-- loves Swedish fish and Sugar Daddies.


Well ya know what they say "One ToT's rubbish is another ToT's treasure." 

I really don't think there's a single universal candy EVERYONE hates. 

Now I COULD be truly evil and give those poor anti costume wearing saps a rock in their sack. I'd do ice but being outdoors I'm afraid it'd melt before putting it in their sack.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey.....I am ALL about the UV hand stamp. Two years ago I got 660 actual ToTers...last year I decided to give my sister (she gives out the candy) a fluorescent marker..and a miniature uv black light from Windy City Novelties. Every single person had to get a hand stamp (marker on top of the hand) in order to get candy. I am very generous with my candy....I make individual treat bags for each TOT, each one with multiple chocolate candies. We noticed from the 2006 year that some kids (we thought) were double dipping.

This method worked great.....we TURNED down over 200 kids who came back for seconds. They were in awe that we busted them. I may have to reinvent myself this year...as they will be expecting it.

BTW.....Halloween 2007 saw only 440 individual TOTers vs 660 during 2006.


----------

